#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-11
<Kandu> happyaron: 頻道里太多無關內容了，希望能引導，管理下吧
<Kandu> 唔，不好意思 ，發錯頻道啦
<rypervenche> 我有一個問題。我是美國人，想知道用中文怎麼說script？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-12
<opera> 大家好，问个问题
<opera> 有人么 
<opera> 我下载一个计算机词典，为了用星际翼王用，但不知怎么加载上
<opera> ／join #ubuntu-cn
<Kandu> opera: http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries.php 這裡有說明
<opera> 谢谢
<opera> 我还是不会安装压缩文件，所以下了DEB的又
<Apua> QQ
<byonk> Apua, 怎啦~摸頭)~
<Apua> 發現有位自稱是美國人的網友，凌晨3點在問script在中文裡都怎麼說
<Apua> 凌晨3點....QQ
<Apua> 不過script就是script吧！既不偉大也不卑微
<Apua> 偶爾會翻譯成「腳本」
<byonk> 然後~怎了~
<Apua> 然後....
<Apua> 他美國人凌晨6點半就離開IRC了
<Apua> 現在在睡覺吧?XD
<byonk> Apua, 摸頭~ 乖~
<HugoKuo_> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 169.254.169.254/32 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.1:80
<HugoKuo_> 請問我下這行 指令 為何 curl 169.254.169.254 的時候 不會連到 192.168.1.1:80 ㄋ
<hkfreedom> 大家好
<Tommy_Bin> 有多少人还在啊？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-13
<rick__> 請問有可能動態切換 kernel 的 nand ecc 嗎?
<rick__> 我看 kernel source 是以定義 flag 的方式在 kernel 編譯時期決定
<rick__> 不曉得理論上是否可行
<byonk> http://www.humblebundle.com
<zhenbeiju55> byonk, 在不在?
<byonk> @@
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵 
<zhenbeiju55> 你有facebook吗
<byonk> 做什~
<zhenbeiju55> 我刚申请了账号 没有好友
<byonk> 我沒有!!~
<zhenbeiju55> ..
<zhenbeiju55> 申请一个~~
<zhenbeiju55> 如何?
<byonk> @~@
<byonk> 沒在用facebook
<zhenbeiju55> 那用什么阿~
<byonk> irc
<zhenbeiju55> 额
<zhenbeiju55> irc阿 
<zhenbeiju55> 只有IRC ? 
<zhenbeiju55> 有个问题哦   为什么你们看起来都很忙 
<zhenbeiju55> 我却这么闲
<zhenbeiju55> byonk, 不在?
<byonk> 這麼閒~就去讀你的java吧~
<HugoKuo_> haha
<HugoKuo_> 我笑了
<fenghuo_> byonk,  ~~
<byonk> @~@
<fenghuo_> h呵呵 
<fenghuo_> 刚才好像掉线了 
<fenghuo_> 为什么你们那么忙 我这么闲 ....
<fenghuo_> ~~
<fenghuo_> byonk, ...    为什么又瞬间不见了
<byonk> 阿~
<fenghuo_> ..
<fenghuo_> 在忙什么呢 
<fenghuo_> 为什么你们都那么忙
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-14
<rick_> hi 大家, 請問要怎麼把 serial 的訊息複製一份顯示到 tty 上?
<rick_> 我目前可以在 serial 上用  getty 跟 chvt 在 tty2 上執行跟顯示程式
<rick_> 並且有user input, 
<rick_> 但是不曉得有沒有同步的方式?
<rick_> 就是在 tty 上打字, serial 上也會出現一樣 的字
<rick_> 反之亦火
<rick_> 然
<l135790w> 0..0
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-15
<slayers> ¤j®a¦n
<slayers> ¦³¤H¦b¶Ü
<Guest71339> :)
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-17
<shihchichi> chinese？
<liubii> 晚上好。。 
<liubii> 有没有人推荐个黑客网站 论坛。。
<liubii> 啊 台湾同胞的地盘。。。
<LittleQNCCU> liubii: XD
<liubii> 有吗 推荐个。。。
<liubii> little： 有吗？
<LittleQNCCU> 你們那裡應該比我們多
<LittleQNCCU> XD
<LittleQNCCU> 用百度找找
<liubii> 百度 太坑爹了也
<liubii> 我说 国际上的。。
<liubii> 大陆的全是骗钱的
<LittleQNCCU> http://www.milw0rm.com/
<liubii> 被墙了吧 这个地址。。。
<liubii> 台湾同胞知道 大陆有个GFW吗。。。。  说出来很丢人 唉。。
<l135790w> 大家好
<l135790w> 我想請問一下
<l135790w> 有誰會架站？
<xiuzi> ati驱动安装？
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-11
<nielou> Anyone tried ChiniPad tablets and in particular U9HD one ?
<nielou> Can't find anything about it, except commercials...
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-12
<doa> 需要安装老版本的gcc-2.95.2  哪位大牛有经验那
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-08
<john____1> 看不到完整的字...
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-09
<kkkkkk> ?
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-10
<chusiang-> OpenSSL CVE-2014-0160 Heartbleed 嚴重漏洞 | DEVCORE 戴夫寇爾 http://devco.re/blog/2014/04/09/openssl-heartbleed-CVE-2014-0160/
#ubuntu-tw 2015-04-07
<kohaner> 没人？
#ubuntu-tw 2015-04-11
<twprogrammer2> 我想請問一下 我想windows和ubuntu並存, 現在最新版的ubuntu還有支持以windows的軟體存在的形式安裝嗎
#ubuntu-tw 2016-04-11
<Leo3388> 平安
#ubuntu-tw 2016-04-14
<iikae> hello
<iikae> whoami
<iikae> 有人在嗎
#ubuntu-tw 2016-04-16
<mollon> ?
<mollon> help
#ubuntu-tw 2017-04-11
<as__> hello?
<as__> I use ubuntu14.04LTS, and when i hit the poweroff button at tty1-6, the system shutdown immediately?? is this a bug?
<toshiba_leather> 我的硬碟分割表壞了ㄝ,友人幫我嘛？
#ubuntu-tw 2017-04-12
<KS__> ls
#ubuntu-tw 2017-04-14
<kinderste> why is it such that no major chinese-speaking community make use of iso 2022 cn?
<kinderste> or taiwanese-speaking, cantonese-speaking, haccha-speaking, fukienese-speaking, whatever
<kinderste> before the introduction or runes, or unicode, strict conformance to iso 2022 by forcing escape switches would have standardized text encoding for east asian languages
#ubuntu-tw 2018-04-13
<chcl2050> 這裏是正中文的ubuntu社群么？
<chcl2050> 這個時間，沒什麼人也正常。
<RJHsiao> 一直都沒什麼人QQ
